# Pumpe, in die keine Fadenalgen gelangen



## Corny80 (22. Juni 2018)

Hallo!
Meine Pumpe (Eco von ZAC Wagner) ist viel zu oft durch Fadenalgen verstopft, so dass ich sie momentan jede Woche(!) reinigen muss. Und zwar ausschließlich wegen der Fadenalgen. 
Meine Frage: Gibt es eine Pumpe, in die keine Fadenalgen gelangen? Also nur anderer grober Schmutz, aber eben keine Fadenalgen. Ich denke, die gibt es nicht, oder? Aber vielleicht kennt ja jemand eine. 

Viele Grüße, Corny


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Juni 2018)

Gibt keine Pumpe die Schmutz oder auch groben Schmutz von Fadenalgen unterscheiden kann..


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2018)

Bäh, meine Oase hatte ursprünglich auch so ein Gehäuse. Hab ich weggeschmissen und einen Saugstutzen von Naturagart anmontiert. Der ist kleingetierfreundlich und wird einmal im Jahr mit dem Schrubber abgefegt.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...ein-kleingetierfreundlicher-saugstutzen.3164/


----------



## Phiobus (22. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
wobei es bezgl. Tierschutz ja erst mal nur auf die Maschenweite ankommt. Ein größerer Korb bei Christine sorgt lediglich erst mal dafür das der Durchsatz durch die Pumpe länger gegeben ist, da Du ja über eine viel größere Oberfläche des Ansaugkorbes ansaugst. Wenn Christine ihre Tierchen ganz lieb hat, kann sie auch noch eine Strumpfhose drüber ziehen. Aber dann werden fast alle größeren Partikel im Wasser abgeschieden und Tinchen muss den Korb auch öfter und aufwendiger reinigen.
Es gab hier auch jemand, der hat wohl einen groben Filterschaumstoff um die Pumpe gewickelt und somit die Oberfläche vergrößer. Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten. Aber bei starkem Fadenalgenauftritt kommt jedes System irgendwann an seine Grenzen.


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Juni 2018)

Ich sage, das trifft fast nur für gepumpte Systeme zu.

Meine Fadenalgen liegen zum größten Teil schon in der Absetzkammer. Der Rest sammelt sich im Müllbeutel im Spaltsieb.
Nehme ich Spaltsieb und Helix aus dem System, fahren die Fadenalgen und alle anderen Lebewesen nur im Kreis. Außer blaue Flecken geschieht diesen nichts. 3 cm Spalt am Bodenablauf sind die einzige Beschränkung.


----------



## Corny80 (22. Juni 2018)

Aha, so eine Pumpe gibt es also nicht. Vielleicht könnte ich etwas um das Gehäuse tun. Ein feines Netz oder sowas.


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2018)

Also - die Löcher (2x3 mm) sind so klein, dass ich reichlich Libellenlarven und anderes Kleingetier im Teich habe (und behalte). Übrigens habe ich auch jedes Jahr reichlich Fadenalgen. Die Fadenalgen haben mir aber noch nie die Pumpe verstopft. Strumpfhose und Filterschaumstoff um die Pumpe halte ich für Quatsch.
Hier nochmal der Link zu den Vorfiltern: https://www.naturagart.de/shop/Teichtechnik/Pumpentechnik/Vorfilter-fuer-Pumpen/


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Juni 2018)

> Die Fadenalgen haben mir aber noch nie die Pumpe verstopft.


Dann hast du entweder keine/wenige, oder die Pumpe hängt dort, wo sie nicht erreicht wird.

Das Bild von @ Christine hast du dir angesehen?
Das wird sich ebenso zusetzen! Mal schneller, mal langsamer.

Als einzige Lösung sehe ich, die Pumpe etwas höher zu hängen und die Fadenalgen mit einem Laubbesen manuell zu entnehmen.

Oder, einen Sammelschacht neben dem Teich zu haben (geht aber auch im Teich, aber schwieriger zu arbeiten), in dem der Zulauf unten ist und das Wasser oben abgepumpt wird.

Anhang:
- links unten Zulauf
- links oben und oben Ablauf zum Spaltsieb
- unten Skimmer (noch nicht in Betrieb)

90% Fadenalgen liegen am Boden, 5% hängen am geschlitzten Rohr und 5% im Müllbeutel


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Juni 2018)

Corny80 schrieb:


> Aha, so eine Pumpe gibt es also nicht. Vielleicht könnte ich etwas um das Gehäuse tun. Ein feines Netz oder sowas.



Dieses setzt doch noch eher zu ..


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2018)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Das Bild von @ Christine hast du dir angesehen?
> Das wird sich ebenso zusetzen! Mal schneller, mal langsamer.


Diese Konstruktion läuft seit über 8Jahren völlig problemlos.


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Juni 2018)

Wie ist die Situation mit Fadenalgen bei dir?
Hast du welche?
Saugt sie überhaupt Fadenalgen an?
Wo steht die Pumpe?

Es gibt viele Faktoren, die zu beachten wären.


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2018)

Christine schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich auch jedes Jahr reichlich Fadenalgen.


Das ist natürlich ein Problem.
Die Pumpe bzw. die auf dem Foto zu sehende grüne Kiste, die mit der Pumpe fest verbunden ist, steht auf dem Teichgrund, wo sie hingehört. Meine Fadenalgen bewegen sich selten auf dem Teichgrund sondern eher an den Seitenwänden oder der Oberfläche. Fadenalgenangeln gehört allerdings als meditative Entspannung zum Teichleben dazu.


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Juni 2018)

Ok, das erklärt das natürlich.
Und richtig, lebendige Fadenalgen schwimmen auch nicht rum. Bei mir auch an den Wänden und an den Pflanzkörben. Zu Boden gehen nur abgestorbene Planzenteile.

Die Pumpe steht bei dir also so auf der Kiste, wie im Bild zu sehen?
So einen starken Sog erzeugt die natürlich nicht auf diese Oberfläche.


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2018)

Ja, die Kiste hat mehrere Gründe: Die Pumpe steht nicht direkt im Sand, was ihr nicht bekommen würde und im (Un-)Fall der Fälle bleibt der Wasserspiegel in Höhe der Kiste im Teich.


----------



## Corny80 (22. Juni 2018)

Ja bei mir sind es natürlich auch nur alte, abgestorbene Fadenalgenreste, die die Pumpe verstopfen. Lebendige habe ich nicht zu viele.


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Juni 2018)

Also platziere deine Pumpe höher.
Beschwerte Bierkiste versenken und draufstellen. (Läßt du zwei volle Flaschen drin.  )


----------



## DbSam (22. Juni 2018)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> (Läßt du zwei volle Flaschen drin.  )


 Das ist doch Frevel der übelsten Art. Das schöne Bier. 
Schick sie mir, kannst dafür zwei unkaputtbare Betonziegel von mir bekommen. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ich hatte solche Probleme mit verstopfter Pumpe zum Glück noch nie und die Pumpe lag seit '97 immer an der tiefsten Stelle.
Pumpe von Oase und der Korb in ähnlich aussehendem 'Design'.


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Juni 2018)

> Das ist doch Frevel der übelsten Art. Das schöne Bier.


Nimmst du nach der Saison wieder raus. Ist dafür schon schön kalt.


----------



## Corny80 (23. Juni 2018)

Ok, also würde eurer Meinung nach eine Platzierung der Pumpe an einer höheren Stelle schon reichen, damit weniger Algen reinkommen. Aber es ist schwierig sie beim Platzieren unter Wasser dann immer an die erhöhte Stelle zu kriegen. Das wäre schon jedesmal ein Akt.


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Juni 2018)

Christine schrieb:


> Filterschaumstoff um die Pumpe halte ich für Quatsch.


Kommt auf die Pumpe an.
Ich habe meine kleine Solarpumpe umwickelt bzw eher in einen Beutel aus groben Filtermaterial gesteckt damit die sich nicht zu setzt. Funktioniert super.

Dann habe ich das ähnlich bei meiner SunSun ECO 10w gemacht. Diese hatte keine Möglichkeit einen Saugstutzen von Naturagart zu montieren.
Also habe ich die mit einer groben Filtermatte eingeschlagen. Das Ganze mit Kabelbindern fixiert und eine Seite der entstandenen Filtermattenrolle offen gelassen.
Dort wurde dann der Saugstutzen von Naturagart mit einem aufgesteckten HT-Bogen und Kabelbinder befestigt. Somit saugt diese nun durch Filtermatte und Saugstutzen an.
Die Filtermatte setzt sich zu....ist egal...gibt ja noch den Saugstutzen. Ich habe die kleine Pumpe am Teichgrund liegen, um den sich sammelnden Schlamm am Grund in einen 5.1 Filter zu pumpen. Funktioniert ganz gut. Filter muss so alle paar Monate mal gründlich gereinigt werden. Pumpe am Teichgrund ein mal im Jahr. 

Meine große Oase Pumpe ist in einem Mortelkübel mit einem Deckel für diese Springbrunnen. Diese Deckel haben ja große Löcher. Da habe ich einen grobe Japanmatte drauf. 
Dann für die Optik ein paar Schottersteine 32-45. Da drauf ein paar Pflanzen, bzw mit den Steinen fest gelegt. Die Pumpe hängt mit Zeitschaltuhr am Hausstrom. Gepumpt wird in den Bachlauf, wenn die Sonne auf unserem Solardach steht.....wir müssen sowieso einen Teil als Eigenbedarf verbrauchen.


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2018)

Corny80 schrieb:


> Aber es ist schwierig sie beim Platzieren unter Wasser dann immer an die erhöhte Stelle zu kriegen.


Meine Oase steht immer im Teich. Deshalb war das mit dem Platzieren auch nur einmal ein Thema.


----------



## teichinteressent (23. Juni 2018)

> Aber es ist schwierig sie beim Platzieren unter Wasser dann immer an die erhöhte Stelle zu kriegen. Das wäre schon jedesmal ein Akt.


Dann schnalle die Pumpe auf die Bierkiste mit Bier und versenke alles zusammen.


----------



## Corny80 (24. Juli 2018)

Meine Pumpe ist jetzt eh defekt. Brauch also ne Neue. Kann mir jemand eine empfehlen, am besten mit etwas kleineren Löchern im Gehäuse. Fördermenge sollte ca. 16.000 l/h sein.


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Juli 2018)

Schau dir die DM Vario an


----------



## Corny80 (24. Juli 2018)

Ok


----------



## Corny80 (24. Juli 2018)

Die gibt es in 10.000 und 20.000 l/h. Meine alte hatte ja 16.000. 10.000 wäre mir zu schwach. Aber würde 20.000 noch mit meinem CS (Vorfilter) und meinem Kammerfilter (3 Kammern á 110 Liter) funktionieren, dass da nix überläuft?


----------



## Corny80 (24. Juli 2018)

* defekter Link entfernt *
Mein Schlauch ist 1 1/2 Zoll. Würde den gerne behalten, hier bei der 20000er-Variante scheint nur 2 Zoll zu gehen.


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Juli 2018)

Ich würde sogar die DM 30000 Vario nehmen und diese ganz nach unten regeln, oder halt so, wie du sie brauchst..
Sparst Strom und hast immer mal was in der Hinterhand 

Wenn du deinen Schlauch weiter verwenden möchtest, kein Problem.
Passende Schlauchtülle liegt der Pumpe bei! Lediglich der Ausgang der Pumpe ist 2 Zoll. Diesen verjüngst du mit der Schlauchtülle auf 1 1/2 Zoll.


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Juli 2018)

Corny80 schrieb:


> Die gibt es in 10.000 und 20.000 l/h. Meine alte hatte ja 16.000. 10.000 wäre mir zu schwach. Aber würde 20.000 noch mit meinem CS (Vorfilter) und meinem Kammerfilter (3 Kammern á 110 Liter) funktionieren, dass da nix überläuft?



Die Pumpe ist einstellbar, du kannst Sie nach deinen Wünschen regeln ..
Deswegen habe ich auch oben geschrieben, ich persönlich würde gleich die 30er nehmen.


----------



## Corny80 (25. Juli 2018)

Ah! Alles klar, super! Dann werde ich die wohl nehmen. Wahrscheinlich die 30000er. 
Und meinst du, dass die dann auch nicht so oft durch Fadenalgen verstopft sein wird wie meine alte? Da war zuletzt immer nicht das Gehäuse verstopft, sondern NUR diese "Düse" (oder wie man das nennen soll) im inneren der Pumpe. Nur deswegen musste ich sie so oft reinigen zuletzt. Und immer nur wegen alten Fadenalgenresten, nix anderes.


----------



## Corny80 (25. Juli 2018)

Das wäre mir sehr wichtig, dass die nicht so schnell verstopft


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Juli 2018)

Wenn da ein Büschel Fadenalgen in dem Propeller kommt, verstopft dir jede Pumpe, welche es nicht kleinhäckselt.
Hier kannst du halt mal Vollgaß geben, eventuell so das Problem lösen..


----------



## Corny80 (25. Juli 2018)

Ok das dachte ich mir. Also wenn ich die 30000er dann erstmal auf halber Stärke laufen lasse, sie dann aber nach ca.1 Woche etwas schwächer wird wegen Verstopfung, und ich dann höher drehe, wird sie dann trotz der Verstopfung wieder stärker? So dass ich sie immer bei ca. 15.000 l/h halten kann.


----------



## mitch (25. Juli 2018)

Hi,
ein Luftheber bräuchte schon sehr vieeeele Fadenalgen um zu verstopfen, auch werden damit keine Tiere zerkleinert.
der Nachteil ist aber das sie nicht überall verwendet werden können z.B. zu große Förderhöhe.

da ist mal ein link zu sowas (LH): https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheber-dn50-v0-1.40485/

vielleicht ist das ja was für dich


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Juli 2018)

Corny80 schrieb:


> Ok das dachte ich mir. Also wenn ich die 30000er dann erstmal auf halber Stärke laufen lasse, sie dann aber nach ca.1 Woche etwas schwächer wird wegen Verstopfung, und ich dann höher drehe, wird sie dann trotz der Verstopfung wieder stärker? So dass ich sie immer bei ca. 15.000 l/h halten kann.



Theoretisch möglich!
Ansonsten Stop drücken, warten und kurz auf voller Stufe starten.
Eventuell zieht sie's dann durch ..

Ansonsten kurz rausziehen, reinigen - dauert vll. 5 Minuten
Dafür sollte man am WE schon mal kurz Zeit haben.


----------



## Corny80 (26. Juli 2018)

Das mit dem Luftheber lass ich erstmal, trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.
Ok, dann werde ich mir die 30000er bestellen. Hast du die auch?


----------



## DbSam (26. Juli 2018)

Corny80 schrieb:


> Mein Schlauch ist 1 1/2 Zoll. Würde den gerne behalten





Alfii147 schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar die DM 30000 Vario nehmen und diese ganz nach unten regeln


Eine 30000er und ein 1 1/2 Zoll-Schlauch - find ich irgendwie ... cool.  
Ich wäre wahrscheinlich so naiv und würde versuchen das Problem anders zu lösen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Corny80 (26. Juli 2018)

Wie denn?


----------



## DbSam (26. Juli 2018)

Hallo zurück,

das kann ich Dir mit zwei Worten nicht sagen, da ich Deinen Teich nicht kenne und auf die Schnelle hier auch keine Bilder davon finde.

Das sind ausschließlich rein logische Überlegungen:

Zuerst: Wenn ich eine Umwälzung von mindestens 15m³/h erreichen möchte, dann nehme ich 'alles', aber keinen 1 1/2 Zoll-Schlauch.
Wenn ich arge Probleme mit einer dauernd verstopften Pumpe hätte und im WWW keine Pumpe mit dem Werbeversprechen 'verstopfungsfrei' finde, dann wüsste ich, dass ich den Hebel an einer anderen Stelle ansetzen muss/sollte:
Zuerst: Warum hat gerade mein Teich so viele hartnäckige Fadenalgen? Habe ich etwas falsch angelegt, kann ich etwas verbessern?

Dann: Kann ich an der Ansaugung etwas verändern, so dass die Fadenalgen nicht zur Pumpe gelangen, aber trotzdem noch genügend Ansaugfläche vorhanden ist? (siehe z.Bsp. hier)
Oder kann ich vor der Pumpe noch irgendeinen Abscheider platzieren?

Oder kann ich vielleicht die Pumpe anders platzieren?

Habe ich insgesamt die richtige Filtertechnik installiert? Bringt mich eine Änderung/Erweiterung an meinen Filtern und zusätzlich eine Grundreinigung (z.Bsp. bei Kiesgrubenteichen') zum Ziel?
usw., usf.
Alles würde ich tun, aber keinen Porsche (30000er Pumpe) für meinen klapprigen Handwagen (1 1/2 Zoll-Schlauch) kaufen.
Und dann immer noch Angst haben zu müssen, das ich der Kiste trotzdem andauernd Starthilfe geben muss.

Wenn ich mir aber den Porsche kaufe, dann aber auch einen schnittigen und tiefer gelegten Anhänger, welcher eine Zulassung für 250 km/h besitzt. 


Das ist meine Sicht und ich möchte Dir den Kauf dieser Pumpe nicht ausreden.
Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass Du Dir nicht ganz sicher bist. Sonst hättest Du schon lange auf das 'KaufMichSofortUndJetzt'-Knöpfchen gedrückt.


Gruß Carsten

PS:


Alfii147 schrieb:


> Ansonsten kurz rausziehen, reinigen - dauert vll. 5 Minuten. Dafür sollte man am WE schon mal kurz Zeit haben.


Ne, also dafür will ich keine Zeit am WE nutzen wollen. Never.


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Juli 2018)

Corny80 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Luftheber lass ich erstmal, trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.
> Ok, dann werde ich mir die 30000er bestellen. Hast du die auch?



Hatte, ja ..
Hatte/Habe aber auch keine Probleme mit Fadenalgen..

Ich habe ne Wiremesh 75 000
Und eine Blue Eco 320

Probieren geht über studieren..


----------



## Corny80 (26. Juli 2018)

Na ja, ich habe sie gestern bestellt. Kommt am Samstag an. Ich versuch´s erstmal mit dem alten Schlauch, einen neuen 2 Zoll-Schlauch kann ich mir dann immer noch mal besorgen. Die Pumpe dürfte ich eh nicht auf volle Power drehen, da sonst der CS nicht mit dem Durchfluss klarkommt. 
Tja, es sind ja nur diese abgestorbenen Fadenalgen. Nächstes Jahr sollte ich dann wohl auf den Algenvernichter verzichten. Mal sehen, ob ich dann weniger abgestorbenes Zeug drin hab. 
Ich würde so gerne eine gut wachsende Unterwasserbepflanzung haben, kann ich aber leider vergessen. Es wächst nicht an, bringt nix. Im Uferbereich hab ich genug Pflanzen. aber in den Tiefen nicht. Seerosen pflücken die Koi kaputt, geht auch nicht. So ist es leider. Ich stell demnächst mal neue Fotos rein.


----------

